# Pigskin and Fall!



## creativewriting (Aug 10, 2009)

I felt inspired by the start of training camps this past week. Pretty soon the cool air will move in and the sound of crashing pads will fill the air. Go Bears!!


----------



## soccer2010 (Aug 10, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice. You have quite an art with clay!


----------



## leehljp (Aug 10, 2009)

Inspiring! Great!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 10, 2009)

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 10, 2009)

Very neat idea, looks great.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 10, 2009)

That is REALLY cool!!!


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 10, 2009)

Keith,
That's outstanding...on a side note...how's the QB situation this year in Chicago?  You like what's there?


----------



## louisbry (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice clay creation and it an outstanding first photo post.  Your techniques open up a relatively  new venue of making pens.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a touchdown!  I don't watch football, but am inspired by your pen non-the-less.


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 10, 2009)

_*[on a side note...how's the QB situation this year in Chicago? You like what's there?]*_

I am excited. Jay Cutler is a hometown boy. I grew up in that area of Indiana which makes me partial to Cutler. I wish he has someone to throw to!


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments.  To me clay is a blast to work with and hopefully I can dispell some of the bad reviews it has gotten in the past.


----------



## dgscott (Aug 10, 2009)

REALLY clever, and beautifully executed!
Doug


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny thing, I've been researching Polymer clays and PMC for the last couple weeks, about to jump in and see if I can get some of the ideas out of my head and into the real world.

I figured Polymer Clay would be a cheaper way to see if I have the patience instead of blowing a bunch of money on PMC stuff.


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 10, 2009)

PMC is a different story.  The shrinkage plays games with you. It is also tricky to hold perfectly round shapes when you fire it due to the softness (.999 pure silver).  You would be better off taking a silversmithing class and using sterling (I have thought about it).

If you have any questions about PC let me know.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice!

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Aug 10, 2009)

Keith, to coin your own phrase....very "Creativewriting" instrument!!:wink: Like what I have seen of your other work, as well!!


----------



## Bree (Aug 10, 2009)

Now that is most excellent!!  A WINNER!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Aug 10, 2009)

Totally creative success!  Nice looking pen.  I know a ton of people that would fight over that one.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 10, 2009)

How in the heck?..........


----------



## creativewriting (Aug 11, 2009)

I am hoping that was a good "How the heck?..."


----------



## johncrane (Aug 11, 2009)

Excellent work! the last time l done some clay baking in the kitchen stove the little wife wasn't real happy with me, next time l will use my old camp oven in the shed.


----------



## WoodWizard (Sep 4, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> _*[on a side note...how's the QB situation this year in Chicago? You like what's there?]*_
> 
> I am excited. Jay Cutler is a hometown boy. I grew up in that area of Indiana which makes me partial to Cutler. I wish he has someone to throw to!


 Oh dont worry about that...when they play the Packers...he will have plenty of guys to throw to...lol...GO PACKERS!:biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful blank Keith, truly amazing my friend!


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen!  Well done!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Sep 4, 2009)

That is a great pen!!!

Can you actually get the clay hard enough, yet not too brittle, so that it can be used regularly?

The more I look at it, the better I like it! Excellent texture!

.


----------



## David M (Sep 4, 2009)

Done a great job with the blank , would not have know that its clay . 

David  

http://davidspen.com/


----------



## creativewriting (Sep 4, 2009)

> Can you actually get the clay hard enough, yet not too brittle, so that it can be used regularly?


Greg O.  polymer is much like plastic after it has cured.  It is very durable.  I have a pen that I have used everyday since I have started.  The plating is starting to show signs of wear, but the clay has held up perfectly.  Working in a kitchen the pen has with stood some pretty extreme conditions.  That is not saying I would go out and whack it with a hammer numerous times or drag it down the road behind my truck, but it has survived until now.

Thanks,
K


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2009)

I am not worthy  
Great job


----------



## Rmartin (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow! I would love to know how you do this. I made some segmented pens for football season last year, and sold everyone of them. This takes it to a whole new level.

Do you have any pictures of the process?


----------



## creativewriting (Sep 5, 2009)

> Do you have any pictures of the process?


I don't.  My hope is to have a website up and running in a few weeks.  Then I can start working on some tutorials.  
This pen just made it to the big leagues.  It was purchased by the Miami Dolphins team physician.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 5, 2009)

creativewriting said:


> I felt inspired by the start of training camps this past week. Pretty soon the cool air will move in and the sound of crashing pads will fill the air. Go Bears!!


Fantastic.


----------

